# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  دلالات حوادث الإنسان..في الحياه اليوميه..

## وردة محمد ؛

*إن الصدف الغريبة التي تمر في حياتنا عابرة قد لاتكون أحيانا محل صدفة ولكن قد تكون رسلا تنذر أوعلامة تنبئ بوقوع شيء أو قربه كما هو ،وهذه الدلالات والطوالع تطلع على الأنسان حين غفلة التي قد يكون فيها تحذيرا لقرب بلاء أو بشرى لقبول سعد ،وإليكم بعض هذه الدلالات:

-قطع العقدوالقلادة في رقبة الفتاة فال حسن 

-قطع السبحة وتناثرمابها نذير شؤم 

-إرتداء الملابس سهوا دون قصد بالمقلوب يبشر بقدوم خير 

-إذا فك سير الحذاء أو سقط دبوس الشعر فإن شخص يفكر فيك

-إذا حط الزنبور أمام عينك فإنك تسمع أخبار سارة

-سقوط فتات الخبز يجلب الفقر 

-أذا سقطت السكين من اليد دون قصد فإن شخص سيزورك

-كسر الشمعدان نذير خلاف ونزاع 

-كسر المرآه نذير شؤم وحزن

-أنسكاب الشراب فال حسن وذهاب شر وبلاء

-بول الصبي في جهة وجهك أخبار بقدوم ولد وإن كانت أمرأه عزباء فإنها تتزوج

-أذا ضحك الرضيع الصغير دون سبب فال حسن

-التعثر عند الباب نذير شؤم ،والأفضل أن يتأخر في الخروج

-أذا رأيت دبوسا في الأرض قيل إذا ألتقطه لازمك الحظ الحسن طوال يومك وأن تركته يلازمك سوء الحظ طوال يومك

-دوس العلك (اللبان)وأنت تمشي نذير هم وغم 

-من داس على أبره وغرزت به فإنه سيتزوج قريبا ،وأن كان متزوجا فستأتيه بنت

-أذا صب رجل وأمرأه الشاي معا فذلك معناه أنتظار مولود

-سقوط العنكبوت عليك دليل قبول خير وسعد

-إذا أتت حمامة طائرة وحطت في البيت وبقيت فيه فإن ذلك يأتي بالنحس وسوء الحظ

-إذا كنس الطفل الدار فتلك علامة لقدوم ضيف

-قطع الأزرار من الثياب الملبوسة يدل على أن شخصا يتكلم فيه بسوء

-سقوط طرحة العروس من رأسها نذير نحس للحياة الزوجية

-إذا جلست 3 نساء صدفة على مائده وكانت اسمائهن تبدأ جميعا بنفس الحرف فذلك يبشر بزواج متوقع

-سقوط البيضه من اليد دون إنكسار نذير شؤم وقرب مرض ،وأن أنكسرت فال حسن وقبول سعد

-لبس الجوارب بالمقلوب فال حسن

-عد المال الذي كسبته قبل نهاية العمل يجلب سوء الحظ 

- شق الحجاب عند لبسة بشرى لقبول سعد او زواج



وهذه الدلالات لا تندرج تحت العلم والمسلمات لأفتقارها للدليل العلمي والنقلي وقد تكون من العادات الشعبية التي يلفظها العقل والنقل والله العالم بالصواب نها والخطأ

** 

والله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## نور علي

**

*الف شكر خيتو وردة محمد*

*على الموضوع الرائع*
*الدلالات مهمة*
*وربي يعطيك العافيه*
*وماننحرم من هالتواصل الرائع*
*دمتي لنا بخير تحياتي لكِ*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**-**أذا رأيت دبوسا في الأرض**قيل إذا ألتقطه لازمك الحظ الحسن طوال يومك وأن تركته يلازمك سوء الحظ طوال**يومك**^* *هذي لفتت نظري .. * *بس حلووووة.. يسلمووو خيتو على هالنقل الرائــع* *دلالات غريبة * *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.: طـــــوق اليــاسمين:.*

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

*نور علي .. طوق الياسمين..*
*مشكورين على المرور الحلو*
*الله يسلمكم و يعافيكم*
*ويخليكم لي دوووووم ومايحرمني من ردودكم الحلوه*
**

----------

